# Car News - New Golf Live



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Watch it here


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> Watch it here


You're a day early!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mikesphotaes said:


> You're a day early!


Its here so people can watch and are ready - I know its a day early but to catch it live you need to know about it ;-)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Must have a look. Cheers Whizzer. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's just bloody typical:wall: waiting for our new one to arrive next month  anyway it's not my car it's Mrs c's car. Cheers WHIZZER from Mrs c:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just spoke to VW and they haven't even been told about the new golf, so it probably won't hit the sales rooms for a while yet.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it the GTI Club sport?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is going to be Electric


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> This is going to be Electric


I'm thinking diesel, with very low emissions...... 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I'm thinking diesel, with very low emissions......
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Cooks I ment electric meaning this is going to be interesting :lol: not Electric car:car: :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookies said:


> I'm thinking diesel, with very low emissions......


Doubt that very much....but then again 

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volksw...-mk8-to-be-lighter-greener-and-more-practical


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Golf MkVII has been available with electric and hybrid drive systems since 2014
◾First Volkswagen based on the modular transverse matrix (MQB)
◾Press conference livestream on Thursday from 12.30 pm

Wolfsburg, 9 November 2016 - The countdown is under way: tomorrow, Volkswagen will introduce a major update of the Golf thus continuing the success story of this bestseller. It began in 1974, with the debut of the first-generation Golf. The update of the seventh Golf generation in 2012 - the first Volkswagen model based on the modular transverse matrix (MQB) - brought about a car that was connected with its environment more than ever, establishing a new type of digital display and control elements in the segment and bringing assistance systems from the luxury class into the compact class.

Retrospective: 2012. Joachim Gauck is the eleventh President in Germany. Hurricane Sandy turns all the lights off in New York. In England, Adele's new album "21" becomes the best-selling album of the 21st century thus far. And in Berlin, Volkswagen presents the seventh generation of the Golf. It is up to 100 kg lighter and impresses with an armada of new assistance systems. In 2013 it was awarded the internationally prestigious "Car of the Year" title. From 2014 onwards, the Golf MkVII is the first model in its class to be available with both pure electric drive (e-Golf) and with a plug-in hybrid drive (Golf GTE).

Thanks to MQB, it is not only new technologies that reign supreme in the Golf - the design also gains a new dynamism due to its entirely new proportions. The front wheels are significantly further forward.

Consequently the front overhang is shorter while the bonnet appears longer. Head of Design at Volkswagen Klaus Bischoff: "The vehicle cab is shifted backward in visual terms, resulting in the so-called 'cab backward impression'. That is the name given to the proportions of vehicles from classes above, where the bonnet is long and the cab is located further toward the rear. The new Golf MkVII therefore has the type of proportions usually only seen in higher segments." Klaus Bischoff and his team have now further honed this design. On 10 November in Wolfsburg, Volkswagen will introduce the new look of the Golf along with new assistance, infotainment and drive systems.

The presentation of the new Golf in Wolfsburg will be broadcasted live on Thursday, 10 November 2016, from 12.30 pm until approx. 1.00 pm CET (11.30 am - approx. 12.00 pm GMT):

Internet (#Golf): http://volkswagen.gomexlive.com/vw_live_pk/?lang=en
YouTube: 




1 e-Golf: power consumption in kW/h/100 km: 12,7; CO2-emissions in g/km: 0, efficiency class: A+

2 Golf GTE: fuel consumption in l/100 km: 1,7-1,5 (combined), power consumption in kWh/100 km: 12,4 - 11,4 (combined), CO2-emissions in g/km: 39 - 35 (combined), efficiency class: A+


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's about to begin, I have my popcorn ready :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Just watched this - Very impressive features on this new model particularly the auto coasting to save fuel and the traffic jam assist. The interior looks a nice place to be too.

I still cannot stand that minging metallic mustard colour though! YUK!


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mettalic mustard color may look tad better in person. I expect more glossy on the premier car.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some nice features on it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Just watched this - Very impressive features on this new model particularly the auto coasting to save fuel and the traffic jam assist. The interior looks a nice place to be too.
> 
> I still cannot stand that minging metallic mustard colour though! YUK!


Not much more for me too add Ben except to say why use that horrible colour, they could have played it safe and showcased it in a blue or red.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nice looking car. Lots of cool features also. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks good, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not much more for me too add Ben except to say why use that horrible colour, they could have played it safe and showcased it in a blue or red.
> 
> View attachment 48701


Indeed SB - on the unveiling they had a white and a red one there


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Love the traffic jam assist. Lovely car, and looks remarkably like a golf. 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Wounder what power the new r will have


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

310 bhp that's what the S3 face lifts got same engine and all.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

This doesn't seem too evolutionary from the mk7. That said its a nice car with some great technology.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Folks it's not the mk8 it's just the mk7 face lift the mk8 won't come to 2019.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Didn't realise that. Unusual as the Golf doesn't normally undergo a face lift.


----------

